# Beginners ignorance!



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

:blush2: ALTHOUGH I AM NEW AT THIS TIME IN MY LIFE TO WHAT MAY BE CONSIDERED SERIOUS ROAD BIKING, I HAVE ACHIEVED THE ABILITY TO RIDE TWENTY TO TWENTYTWO MILES EVERY OTHER DAY. MY EGO IS STARTING TO GET IN THE WAY WHEN RIDERS I FEEL I AM UP TO PAR WITH ARE BLOWING ME AWAY AND GIVING ME THAT"LOOK AT ME SLOW POKE SMIRK!" TO COUNTER THIS I HAVE LOOKED INTO UPGRADING PARTS REPLACEMENT TO AT LEAST TRY TO ACHIEVE THE SPEED CAPABILITIES THEIR BIKES HAVE THAT MINE DOSN'T. I PRESENTLY RIDE A SUN DELRAY 700C 21 SPEED. I CONTACTED MY LOCAL BIKE SHOP EXPLAINING MY DILEMA AND WAS TOLD MY OUT OF POCKET WOULD BE AROUND $ 1000.OO. NEEDLESS TO SAY BEING AN OLD MAN ON A FIXED INCOME THIS IS OUT OF THE QUESTION. WITH THIS IN MIND THAT IS WHY I HAVE PICKED A PUBLIC FORUM HOPING TO FIND A SOLUTION BY SUGGESTION. ALL THOUGHTS I WELCOME WITH HUMILITY.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

easy w/ the 'caps lock' there buddy. and remember...it's not the bike. your bike will go as fast as you pedal it.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Ride your bike more.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

You have to log in the miles, ride more and you will catch up.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Ride what you have for now as long as it fits.
A better fit on the same ride will make a difference.
A more advanced bike with equal fit won't do much when it come to speed on the rides you are describing.
Read up on riding in a group, understand how it works and what is expected. If you are truly on par, tag on and see if you can keep up, not having to break the wind will easily make up for any issues your bike may have.
I still pull out a 30 year old 14 speed (was only 12 originally) from time to time.


----------



## Urico (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree with everyone here, just keep riding more. I've been riding at least for 2 months and have noticed my speed increase since I started. Just be patient and ride more. After a couple months you'll be 'smirking' at someone else.

P.S. No need to yell, take the cap locks off.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Just ride your bike and ignore the other riders, and whatever they might be thinking. Who the hell cares?

You describe yourself as an "old man." I don't know exactly what you mean by that, but you ought to have to have enough wisdom of age to realize that it doesn't matter squat whether somebody passes you and smirks (even if they do -- you probably imagine it most of the time.)

This isn't a matter of ignorance -- it's a question of attitude. Ride as well as you can, get more fit, improve technique, have fun, be safe, be healthy. Those are the things that matter, not whether you get passed by some guy you "feel you are up to par with" (and why do you feel that? do you know his experience, talent, training plan, etc.?)

The only ignorance here is thinking that a different bike will make you much faster. Your bike is fine. Ride it.

And don't forget to have fun.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

It's all a matter of mind over matter. In your mind, looks and smirks shouldn't matter. Lose that part of your ego that yearns for public approval and acknowledgement. 

Just simply ride often and enjoy your ride. Ride for the sheer pleasure of riding. 

Leave all the speed, racing, and competition for the younger guys. For us older guys, I would think that more satisfaction would be derived from the fresh air, the wind lending its cool breeze on warm days, taking in the scenes of nature, enjoying the intrinsic thrill of the cycling motion itself, and the exercise.

Going faster than someone else is an ego-driven desire. 

Ego spawns *desire*, *aggression*, and *ignorance*. All three comprise the Wheel of Samsara. Just learn to center yourself, meditate, and let it all go.

_Satisfaction will soon follow...._


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

you need more carbon fiber in your diet.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

robdamanii said:


> Ride your bike more.


Simply riding more without a power meter? Are you insane? Such a waste of time.

How about getting power-meter and a structured training program to hit all the training zones? And personal coach too.


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> easy w/ the 'caps lock' there buddy. and remember...it's not the bike. your bike will go as fast as you pedal it.


Sorry! Did not mean to appear rude with the cap lock. For those I normally communicate with which is by email it makes for an easy read. my understanding of your post is "FORGITABOUTIT" It's strictly me. Save money ride more. Appreciate your input. THANKS! 'SHOOT'


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Wish I could! Thanks "SHOOT"


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input. SHOOT


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Very instructive. Me not the bike. Attitude adjustment. Got it. Thanks! SHOOT


----------



## Xevous92 (Apr 14, 2012)

SHOOT? Shoot EPO? Shoot Yourself? The fomer will make you go faster. The latter will make you go faster.

Shooting is probably your best bet. You're clearly a professional!


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Still a little competitive. Your point is well taken. I need to adjust, set back and ride with what it has to offer. Thanks. SHOOT


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry did not mean to appear rude. Thanks! SHOOT


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Your a little over my head here. Please take no offense. SHOOT


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

You could do what worked for Armstrong, (just try drugs)


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks but I think I'll pass.  SHOOT


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Shoot, Is this your bike? Sun Del Ray 700c

If it is, indeed you are at a disadvantage with those on more efficient road bikes. If you have budgetary constraints, look for used road bikes on craiglist in your area.


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

That's me. Any brand name suggestions? Please let me know. Thanks! SHOOT


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I think everyone is having their leg pulled here. If not then the OP needs some DA Di2 and C50 tubulars. That'll do it.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Regarding you: To be able to ride more it helps to eat clean. You may find you will get leaner and have more energy to ride harder, longer and/or more frequently. Once you start riding more you'll need to rest more. Probably be smart to start stretching and investigate doing some light core work which can help give you a nice stable platform to push harder from.

Regarding your bike/components: Buy good tires. IMHO good tires are the best upgrade that can be purchased as far as components are concerned. Research if there is anything you can do with your bike fit to allow you to get a touch lower perhaps yet still able to generate good power. Take a look at your cleats and do some research on placement. IME most shoes don't allow the cleat to be placed as far back as I'd like so I have mine all the way back for better power. Most I know who ride a bit are the same.


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm very much in earnest. To the enlightened maybe preposterous and if this means I'm stupid to ask the questions I have asked then I plead guilty. I beg for your forbearance and may the OP get some DA, Di2 And C50 tubulars if that will get it done! I do thank you for your response so I can try to make mine believable no matter how stupid it may sound. SHOOT


----------



## Kalel (Mar 17, 2013)

I used to ride heavy steel, and now I am the guy smirking on my carbon bike...muhahahaha! I do not think the op is serious....but you do gain a big speed advantage going from a hybrid to a road bike...just from being in a more aero position.

But best advice spend 5k not 1k...1k bikes too slow lol. Seriously should be able to find a decent road bike with tiagra shifters for 400 or so at any LBS.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a beginner rider too. Fortunately I was able to get a great deal on a used full carbon road bike. An older specialized Roubaix. I love the thing and it's great. But let me tell you this... it's no the bike. I get passed by women climbing on mountain bikes with a full set of bags, while I'm there with my light weight road bike, huffing and puffing with my legs screaming in agony just trying to stay moving up the hill.

The greatest improvement you can make is to just keep riding. You'll have all sorts of people saying you must measure your heart rate, power meters, lighten your bike, get a couch....etc. Those things will help, but I don't think it's necessary at the stage of a new cyclist. Maybe once we are seasoned and reaching a plateau in performance, it may help. But right now... I'd say... keep suffering and you'll get faster.


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

I do go to the gym the days I don't ride. Tires I did upgrade to Bontrager Kevlar. I am riding with Bontrager shoes but without cleats. Concern for me there was foot placement. I should try them I guess. Will look into the other things you have suggested. Thank you for your informed reply. SHOOT


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Kalel I wish I was in your financial position! God Bless! Shoot


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

This seems to be the most suggested comment. just keep on keeping on and that will get you closer. Thanks! SHOOT


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

perpetuum_mobile said:


> Simply riding more without a power meter? Are you insane? Such a waste of time.
> 
> How about getting power-meter and a structured training program to hit all the training zones? And personal coach too.


Why don't you pull your head out of your own butt long enough to read the OP and realize that he's a new rider and ANY riding will benefit him.

Maybe you could learn something as well: that you're concept of "training" is more ass backwards than most middle eastern countries' concepts about women.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Why don't you pull your head out of your own butt long enough to read the OP and realize that he's a new rider and ANY riding will benefit him.
> 
> Maybe you could learn something as well: that you're concept of "training" is more ass backwards than most middle eastern countries' concepts about women.


Ummm, . . . I think he was joking, rob.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> Ummm, . . . I think he was joking, rob.


No, he wasn't.

We went back and forth on this topic in another forum. He honestly believes that structured training and utilizing a power meter is bunk.

His evidence that "power meters were useless" was that Gilbert raced without one for a while.

Just another wet behind the ears kid.

Edit:

See his spectacular trolling here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ra...thlons/lthr-does-make-any-sense-299498-2.html


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

WOE! Guys I'm sorry I did not mean to stir the pot of controversy. Please excuse me! SHOOT


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

SHOOT said:


> Did not mean to appear rude with the cap lock. For those I normally communicate with which is by email it makes for an easy read


No. It doesn't. 

If that were true the NY Times and The Wall Street Journal would be in ALL CAPS. They are not. In fact, the presence of appropriate caps helps send the reader's brain important cues as to sentence structure. Typing in ALL CAPS removes those visual cues.

You might try effective punctuation as well... if you're interested in providing "an easy read" to those with whom you communicate.

PS - upgrade the engine, not the bike.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

So he WAS joking, or rather being sarcastic, but you disagree with the point he was sarcastically making. Because it was actually directed at you with reference to your prior discussion. 

I think I got here too late. 

Cue my Emily Litella impression.

Mr. SHOOT, things get a little weird here sometimes. Has nothing to do with you.

BTW, welcome to the forum, since nobody seems to have said that yet. And now that I see that you are riding a hybrid with a very upright riding position, I will modify my earlier suggestion that a bike change wouldn't make much difference. A road bike would be faster, and you might enjoy it. Maybe you could look for a used bike?


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

For RJP Diver: Regarding your remarks to me about why I use all caps in my emails has nothing to do with my questions! It was rude and uncalled for. It has to do with friends eyesight and nothing to do with what the NY times dose not do in print. I don't need to be told my punctuation leaves a lot to be desired I'm well aware of it. It was good enough for you to respond as an insult. In the future unless you have an answer to the question at hand in one of my postings don't bother to respond! SHOOT


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

SHOOT said:


> For RJP Diver: Regarding your remarks to me about why I use all caps in my emails has nothing to do with my questions! It was rude and uncalled for. It has to do with friends eyesight and nothing to do with what the NY times dose not do in print. I don't need to be told my punctuation leaves a lot to be desired I'm well aware of it. It was good enough for you to respond as an insult. In the future unless you have an answer to the question at hand in one of my postings don't bother to respond! SHOOT


Not an insult, just a comment.

PS - Upgrade the engine, not the bike.


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

If that is your type of comment for my part you can keep them to yourself.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

SHOOT said:


> If that is your type of comment for my part you can keep them to yourself.


Don't feed the trolls


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

As others have said, you need to ride more. Be patient it takes time, but you might want to try varying your rides somewhat. Always riding the same 20-22 miles will not challenge your body. So while it will not hurt you, try riding shorter and harder somedays and longer and slower on others. By varying your riding some you will develop different attributes which will help you get faster.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Dude, are you for real? You ride 20 miles on that thing? That must svuck.

Anyway, do you live in Nigeria and have a wealthy inheritence that you need help with? I'm foolin' with ya man. Last guy who smirked at me while passing got sprayed in the face with the contents of my water bottle - just a friendly tip from an experienced rider.

BEST OF LUCK


----------



## marhot (Jan 24, 2013)

First, you gotta get an aluminum bike. You're riding a tank. I bet that thing weights about 40 lbs. Just getting an bike with an aluminum frame will make a world of difference.

You can find a nice used road bike for < $1,000.
I'd advise getting a good, used road bike before spending any serious money.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

That Sun Del Ray would give you a lot more speed if you put some deep carbon tubulars on it.


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

This thread cracks me up. MOOK


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

I would like to thank all who responded to my question in a sincere thoughtful way. I think after reading the majority the theme would be smile and keep on riding but to consider some personal changes and peripheral upgrades. for those who cared I really appreciate your helpful thoughts! SHOOT


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

SHOOT said:


> If that is your type of comment for my part you can keep them to yourself.


Way to endear yourself to the regulars...


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't BELIEVE I'm the first person to get this right.

This guy needs a recumbent.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Pitts Pilot said:


> I can't BELIEVE I'm the first person to get this right.
> 
> This guy needs a recumbent.


Only if he has the prerequisite beard.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

SHOOT said:


> That's me. Any brand name suggestions? Please let me know. Thanks! SHOOT


Hey there SHOOT!

While your current objective might be to obtain a very efficient road bike with great componentry and all the frills of the type any RBR member could ever envy, your current bike can still serve a purpose. If you were aware of what the average European or Asian is riding in terms of a bicycle, you just might consider yourself quite fortunate. 

View attachment 278651


*Typical European steel framed bicycle in Amsterdam* 

You can still use your bicycle for basic transportation, exercise, and recreation. If your primary goal is to get on to a road bike, then just save about fifty bucks a month until around June of next year. Then just go to Bikesdirect and place your road bike order.

You could end up with something like this:

www.bikesdirect.com/products/schwinn/schwinn_letour_sport_xi.htm


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

My UPS drivers stops a lot as it is now, if she was my driver my volume would be going up.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Only if he has the prerequisite beard.


What came first? The 'bent or the beard?


----------



## marhot (Jan 24, 2013)

robdamanii said:


> Only if he has the prerequisite beard.


+1
and a 5 year old kit


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Honestly - I agree with Mike, we're being had here.

If not - OP - what's your hurry? Seriously. Why do you want to go faster? I don't believe it will make you enjoy cycling more. If you are convinced it will and that really is a picture of your bike, then yes - a road bike will probably buy you 3 mph or so. (That does not need to cost you $1000, as your lbs supposedly quoted you.) More importantly, just do what the others have said and ride more.

Faster is not always the quickest route to enjoying it more.


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Appology*

:blush2:Yesterday I made what you all seem to regard as a PO or maybe the PO is me and I asked a question. It was done in what I thought was a straight forward request in a very courteous manner. Very shortly a point of etiquette was brought up about cap locks being offensive. Being an older person of 74 with no computer savvy I realized I had committed a no,no. I expressed the reason for cap locks stating no rudeness intended. Then a slap in the face response came which had nothing to do with my question telling me of my short comings for my explanation for why I used cap locks in emails to friends who have vision problems due to aging. The issue was belabored with a back up of why particular news papers did a survey on capitalization and that I needed to use better punctuation if I wanted an easier read. That pissed me off and I let it be known. It was rude and uncalled for and had noting to do with the question I posted. this morning I am challenged with not endearing myself to the regulars on this site because of my counter responses to my offender. To top it all off because of the type of question asked it came across as a scam putting everyone in a position of being had. "IT WAS NOT INTENDED THAT WAY!" Now I know the proper use of caps on my computer communication. I beg everyone's pardon for the offenses you may have taken. I thank all who gave me an honest opinion to my question. SHOOT


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

SHOOT said:


> :blush2:Yesterday I made what you all seem to regard as a PO or maybe the PO is me and I asked a question. It was done in what I thought was a straight forward request in a very courteous manner. Very shortly a point of etiquette was brought up about cap locks being offensive. Being an older person of 74 with no computer savvy I realized I had committed a no,no. I expressed the reason for cap locks stating no rudeness intended. Then a slap in the face response came which had nothing to do with my question telling me of my short comings for my explanation for why I used cap locks in emails to friends who have vision problems due to aging. The issue was belabored with a back up of why particular news papers did a survey on capitalization and that I needed to use better punctuation if I wanted an easier read. That pissed me off and I let it be known. It was rude and uncalled for and had noting to do with the question I posted. this morning I am challenged with not endearing myself to the regulars on this site because of my counter responses to my offender. To top it all off because of the type of question asked it came across as a scam putting everyone in a position of being had. "IT WAS NOT INTENDED THAT WAY!" Now I know the proper use of caps on my computer communication. I beg everyone's pardon for the offenses you may have taken. I thank all who gave me an honest opinion to my question. SHOOT


Thanks for the apology, SHOOT.

However, it really wasn't necessary. Much of your frustration was inspired from the desire for some to have entertainment.

Welcome to our forum and don't take the criticism so seriously! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Future postings*

I am glad and honored to have been humor fodder for the masses. I promise in the future should it arise that I shall tread cautiously. for those who have welcomed me to the forum I thank you. Until I Trip over you again may God bless and keep you safe! SHOOT


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

SHOOT said:


> MY EGO IS STARTING TO GET IN THE WAY WHEN RIDERS I FEEL I AM UP TO PAR WITH ARE BLOWING ME AWAY AND GIVING ME THAT"LOOK AT ME SLOW POKE SMIRK!”



This ^^^ + 74yrs old = WTF?

Your ego? 74yrs old and your ego gets bruised? Did you mean that you are 24?

Riders you feel up to par with?? Whaaaa? Is there now a 70+ category for cat5’s?

I’m having trouble here and am trying to keep it together but if you aren’t a troll you must see the inconsistencies here eh? If the above is all true then my advice is:

YOU’RE 74, TELL YOUR EGO TO TAKE A HIKE AND STOP INTERFERRING WITH WHAT SHOULD BE THE NORMAL FUNCTIONING OF A 74 YR OLD’S COGNITIONS.


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

I hear you! Now you hear me. Tell me that again when you get to be 74.SHOOT


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

BostonG said:


> 74yrs old = WTF?
> Your ego? 74yrs old and your ego gets bruised? Did you mean that you are 24?
> Riders you feel up to par with?? Whaaaa? Is there now a 70+ category for cat5’s?
> I’m having trouble here and am trying to keep it together but if you aren’t a troll you must see the inconsistencies here eh? If the above is all true then my advice is:
> YOU’RE 74, TELL YOUR EGO TO TAKE A HIKE AND STOP INTERFERRING WITH WHAT SHOULD BE THE NORMAL FUNCTIONING OF A 74 YR OLD’S COGNITIONS.


Maybe he saw this and wanted a piece of the action -


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

For what it is worth, I didn't see anything wrong with your post, except for the capitalized fonts which literally mean you are shouting. But then not all have knowledge about this. 

I got curious the reason why I googled what a Sun Ray 700c bike is. It is good you can ride 20 miles on a City bike. They are not really meant for long distance riding nor going really fast. 

Road bikes will make you go faster with the same effort than a City bike. The only thing is that they are rather uncomfortable for some riders because the handlebars are usually positioned lower than the saddle. The geometry of the frame is also meant for quick turning thus makes it a bit twitchy or nervous handling compared to a City bike. However, thru time you will become adjusted to the position and handling of a road bike so that you will go longer distances and faster too.

You posted in the General Discussions a newbie question and this might have triggered the incident.

At age 74 and cycling, I personally think you are doing great.


----------



## SHOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Can't Believe It!*

Dear Heart, a complement. Hats off followed with a bow. I think I am going to stick with my bike just as it is and maybe ad some cleats to my shoes and when tires are an issue from wear upgrade them. Thank you for being so nice and understanding.:thumbsup: SHOOT


----------

